# Bottom pics of "21 Hole"



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a topo map I created of a portion of the "21 Hole" area, south of the Pass. The elevated areas appear to be hard bottom.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What did you use to gather the data necessary to generate the image, and also the program to create the image?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Starlifter said:


> What did you use to gather the data necessary to generate the image, and also the program to create the image?


I start with digital versions of fishing maps and transfer the topo info into my Surfer software. This gives me a low resolution layout of the bottom in the target area. Then I take the boat out and collect the raw information for a high resolution map.

The system I use on the boat is made up of a large number of proprietary hardware and software components. WhackUmStackUm designed the custom hardware and software pieces. Scanning even a small area is often time consuming. It took me about four hours over two days to scan the area for the map above. It took me about two hours to scan the 56' hole in the Bay.

Once I have the raw high resolution data, I run it through three software packages to create a rough draft of the map. The next step is to edit the data to remove any odd-ball depth readings created by prop wash, schools of fish, and so on. After the cleanup process, the data is run through the software applications again. The map is then trimmed up before posting.

As you can imagine, it is a time consuming process. However, at the end of the day I have a high resolution topo map with the GPS coordinates for all portions of the structure. When I fish, I like to know what I am fishing on.


----------

